
Smart Tile Grids: Optimizing FlightAware's Maps for Non-Uniform Geographic Data - rainingdeerbox
https://flightaware.engineering/smart-tile-grids-optimizing-flightawares-maps-for-the-display-of-non-uniform-geographical-data/
======
stevenzhu
Isn't the final result a r-tree?

